# Metal nesting boxes?



## trinityoaks (Sep 17, 2008)

Do any of you prefer metal nesting boxes to wooden ones? If so, what are the overriding advantages of the metal ones? I know the metal ones are easier to obtain and easier to sterilize, but metal is hot in summer and cold in winter (and we get both extremes here). If you prefer metal boxes, how do you insulate them so that you don't run the risk of kitsicles or baked kit (not to mention frozen or burnt fingers)?

Do any of you use anything else for a nesting box besides the commercially available metal boxes or ready-made or homemade wooden ones?


----------



## nic8407 (Aug 2, 2009)

I've used metal boxes (with plywood bottoms). I don't find the summertime to be a problem since the hutch is under a roof with no direct sunlight on the box. However for the first time I lost a litter to the cold last week (hovering around freezing) but they weren't touching any metal. Mama seemed to have them well protected with straw and fur. But it wasn't enough. Now I'm going to buy a nest box warmer from Bass Eq. so I don't have that problem again. Otherwise I find no problem using a metal box, at least they don't eat it!


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

I've never tried metal nest boxes, nor would I for the reasons you mention, Trinityoaks. I've heard of some people using plastic bins of various types. They would need to be anchored, I would think, since they are so lightweight. 

Personally, I like wood and I prefer real wood to plywood. You don't get moisture build-up that can cause chilling in winter and bacteria in summer. Wood is a reasonable insulator, certainly better than metal or plastic. It is heavy enough to be stable. Mine have hardware cloth on the bottom, but I'm thinking that solid bottoms might be better for winter. At the moment I just add cardboard both under and over the hardware cloth.


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

MaggieJ said:


> I've never tried metal nest boxes, nor would I for the reasons you mention, Trinityoaks. I've heard of some people using plastic bins of various types. They would need to be anchored, I would think, since they are so lightweight.
> 
> Personally, I like wood and I prefer real wood to plywood. You don't get moisture build-up that can cause chilling in winter and bacteria in summer. Wood is a reasonable insulator, certainly better than meal or plastic. It is heavy enough to be stable. Mine have hardware cloth on the bottom, but I'm thinking that solid bottoms might be better for winter. At the moment I just add cardboard both under and over the hardware cloth.


Don't know if this might be an idea for you are not. I have always used home made wooden nestboxes with holes drilled in the bottom. I haven't been completely happy with the bottoms, but I did not want to go with wire, especially in the winter. There was a link on here to a semi-comercial rabbitry in Vancover about 6 months ago, and they used 1/4" peg board. I have plenty of scrap peg board, but it tends to delaminate when it gets wet. Their solution to this was to soak the bottoms in linseed oil. (I painted mine on heavily with two coats) I have been extremely happy with them.

Mine are screwed into the bottom of the nest box, but I belive they cut a groove in the bottom of the nestbox sides, front to back, so they could slide a new one in or out as needed.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Pegboard sounds like an idea worth trying, O&itw. Thanks for the suggestion. That would be raw linseed oil to treat it, wouldn't it?


----------



## o&itw (Dec 19, 2008)

MaggieJ said:


> Pegboard sounds like an idea worth trying, O&itw. Thanks for the suggestion. That would be raw linseed oil to treat it, wouldn't it?



Nope, use boiled linseed oil. Raw linseed oil will stay "sticky" unless you have about 6 months for it to dry.


----------



## twohunnyz (Apr 27, 2006)

We live in the PNW, not too extreme in temperature, but certainly not temperate.  We started out using home made wooden ones, with an attached wire bottom. They were ok, but heavy. We've been using metal ones for a couple years now and like them very much. Lightweight, easy to clean and maintain. The bottom is removable wire. With Does who have a tendency to scratch the hay out, we add a second piece of wire and make sort of a hay sandwich between the two. Works great! Nor do they get hot to the touch in summer. Not even on the 97 degree F days. 

We had a litter born a few weeks ago during the coldest stretch we've had here in years- lows in the single digits, never getting above 30 degrees during the day, lasted for one week. they did just fine. We do of course, make sure there is plenty of hay in the bottom. Our Does dig a hold in the middle of their nest, so the Kits don't touch the sides anyway, but we keep an eye on that just in case.

Just our experiences with metal nest boxes. 

Krystal


----------



## wofarm (Nov 30, 2009)

I like the metal boxes, my son builds me some. wooden bottoms can be removed to clean, the metal is easier to sterilize, easy nuff to use a insulating material under the wood or over the wood. I have seen few drawbacks. I burned the wooden ones. By the time kits begin destroying any cardboard or insul board they no longer need it.


----------



## jhuebner (Mar 29, 2009)

we have both, wood ones are heavy, hard to get in/out of the cages (to check babies). Wood ones are dirty. Neither make a difference with cold bunnies. Metal ones are actually better when using a heat bulb! They radiate the heat around the nest. Babies self regulate if they are too warm/cold when using a bulb. They will migrate closer or farther depending. I am going to start putting "no slip" tape strips on the tops of my steel boxes. I did have one French Doe, slip off & hurt her self, but else they are much better! Lighter, easier to keep clean. 

Yea you may have plywood and time to make them, but they are heavier, and dirtier...but as long as you had fun making them.... you'll have to decide.

Suppliers will make them any size, but have "most sizes" ... even for Flemish Giants  
http://www.klubertanz.com/Catalog_FullIndex.htm

Look on page 42, we have used them for American Fuzzy Lops to Flemish Giants... with many many happy litters  

good luck to all! 

JLH


----------



## katduck (Jul 10, 2008)

I love the metal nest boxes because of the hood and I can suff the full in the winter and the does dig and make a nice "hollow" for the kits in the back. I do try to put cardboard against around the back sides (in the winter) since the doe digs as far back as she can and sometimes the kits end up against the cold metal. I also put cardboard in the bottom, even though the bottom is wood or chipborad with holes, it makes it easier for cleanouts. The metal is easy to clean. I don't worry in the summer since my rabbits are under shade and I have a misting system.

The deepness of the metal boxes keep kits from geting out before they should, I think. Then when they start moving aroung in the box I put a piece of 2x4 in front of the box as a step so if they do get out, they have help to get back in.

Kat


----------



## trinityoaks (Sep 17, 2008)

katduck said:


> I love the metal nest boxes because of the hood and I can suff the full in the winter and the does dig and make a nice "hollow" for the kits in the back. I do try to put cardboard against around the back sides (in the winter) since the doe digs as far back as she can and sometimes the kits end up against the cold metal. I also put cardboard in the bottom, even though the bottom is wood or chipborad with holes, it makes it easier for cleanouts. The metal is easy to clean. I don't worry in the summer since my rabbits are under shade and I have a misting system.
> 
> The deepness of the metal boxes keep kits from geting out before they should, I think. Then when they start moving aroung in the box I put a piece of 2x4 in front of the box as a step so if they do get out, they have help to get back in.


Other than ease of cleaning, what would you consider the advantages of a metal nest box over a wooden one of identical design and inside dimensions?


----------



## katduck (Jul 10, 2008)

trinityoaks said:


> Other than ease of cleaning, what would you consider the advantages of a metal nest box over a wooden one of identical design and inside dimensions?


I have myself thought of making a wooden nest box designed exactly the same as the metal one. It would have to have a removable bottom for easy cleaning. It would be heavier and so harder to get thru the door of the cage and position in the cage. But if you could keep the bottom from getting nasty so that you wouldn't have to worry so much about cleaning it might be ok. But somtimes the hood gets dirty.... :shrug:

I guess the answer to your question is --nothing-- except a wooden one wood be heavier. But ease of cleaning is a big thing and wooden boxes of identical design are hard to find. You would probably have to make your own.

Kat


----------



## trinityoaks (Sep 17, 2008)

katduck said:


> I guess the answer to your question is --nothing-- except a wooden one wood be heavier. But ease of cleaning is a big thing and wooden boxes of identical design are hard to find. You would probably have to make your own.


I was figuring on making my own, but time is of the essence (I have two does that are hopefully due the middle of next month). I do like your idea of lining the sides and bottom of the metal nestbox with cardboard. I think that would mitigate the disadvantages of the metal.

What size nestbox would I need for an 8-10lb doe?


----------



## katduck (Jul 10, 2008)

trinityoaks said:


> I was figuring on making my own, but time is of the essence (I have two does that are hopefully due the middle of next month). I do like your idea of lining the sides and bottom of the metal nestbox with cardboard. I think that would mitigate the disadvantages of the metal.
> 
> What size nestbox would I need for an 8-10lb doe?


Donna is about 9 1/2 lbs before I bred her and I gave her one of my largest boxes. It's 11wx10hx22L and the hood is 10" 

I start with a couple inches of wood chips and then add several of straw and then top of with hay (only because hay is expensive here) and stuff it full. Donna does a great job digging in and making a tunnel to the back. She never potties in the box. She always has large litters also so I like to give her a big box.

Kat


----------

